

Adobe Air 3.0 release cadidate: Native extensions. - matusz13
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplatformruntimes/air3/

======
dmboyd
Native extension seems like a great way of them inadvertently killing off the
platform. I mean they can't market it as being a run-time for a cross platform
app ecosystem if they allow/encourage platform specific code can they? Or am I
missing something?

